

US Math Achievement: How Bad Is It? - tokenadult
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/everybody-is-stupid-except-you/201211/us-math-achievement-how-bad-is-it

======
robotico
Yeah, it's a shame that math is taught mostly as procedures and not concepts.
I was never much of a "memorizer," but once I got it I was good.

As such I got a "D" one 9 weeks in algebra 2, but later graduated as an
engineer with over a 3.0. I think I just had to 1. work harder and 2. learn
how I had to understand stuff, not just memorize.

------
ikono
That doesn't really surprise me at all yet it still manages to upset me quite
a bit.

